# International 39



## Whatnow (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello all. 

I am new to this hobby and would like to build the International 39. Would the 2 terminal tracks be enough power for it? I don't want to have to wire anything as of yet and would like something simple and fun for my first track.

Thanks


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Um, what is the International 39?

I've heard of a '39 International but not the other way around...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

It's here, under the Layouts link:

http://hoslotcarracing.com/

It's a 4x8 layout and uses the Super International set along with a bunch of 15" straights...

--rick


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

I built the Int. 39 with 3 (or 4 - i forget) soldered power taps for each lane. Probably over kill but I wouldn't do less than 2. Is yours to be a permanent landscaped setup? If so consider multiple soldered taps.


----------



## cj74 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Another newbie with the same idea*

I currently have the Super International Raceway in a box, along with a crap load of other track that I need to inventory. I'm almost positive I already have the track sections I need to complete this track. I'm purchasin the 4x8 wood this weekend. My initial thoughts, plans are:

1) Start with a nonpermanent layout.

2) Was considering a seperate power track for each lane (until I go perm.)

3) The track must be somewhat portable, as it will be placed in my spare bedroom, OVER the folded out futon.

4) I want something to start racing. The more I enjoy it, the more work I plan to do to make it permanent and prettier.  

5) I've read most of Greg Brauns site.

6) I'm not the handiest man and don't have tons 'o time initially.


A couple of quick questions:

a) What type of wood should I use?

b) Will the 4 power pieces be enough to keep me happy?

c) Any other advice?

I know its vague, but hey... I'm a newbie! :wave: 

Thanks,
CJ


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

How many lanes? If you race four lanes, four transformers will work fine and no power taps are needed for a 4x8 layout. You can't keep the cars on the track at full throttle anyway, so it's no big deal to squeeze the controller a tad more if you notice a little power drop at a distant corner. 

You'll probaby get different opinions on this but I suggest buying Parma Econo controllers with 60 Ohm resistors. They're about $20 apiece and run Super G+, SRT, Tycos, and X-Tractions well on smaller layouts and they are smoother and more reliable than the stock Tomy/AFX 45 Ohm controllers. Most Tjets will be too jumpy at 60 Ohms but some will handle ok in the middle lanes. I've read many suggestions for using 45 Ohm controllers but they don't have the range for all the great light and non-magnet cars coming out now. 

The next enhancement would be electronic timing which I can't imagine being without anymore. At that point, you'll be hopelessly hooked!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

cj74 said:


> a) What type of wood should I use?
> 
> c) Any other advice?


I'm going to use 5/8" plywood for my table. I suggest buying the best quality piece you find at Home Depot or the like. You could save a few bucks with a lower 'construction' quality piece, but for the extra $10, you get a more solid piece of wood, less splintering, and just easier to work with, paint, etc. 

I will frame the underside with some 1x2 pine or similiar, and a couple cross members for support.

I have some pics of the first track I built at webshots. It is a smaller layout, but you may see some ideas or things there. Click on this thumbnail for the link.


----------



## Whatnow (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the input. Yes it's going to be a permanent landscaped setup. I need to keep it simple and cheap as I can. Maybe I can do more for it in time when I gain more knowledge about the hobby.


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Take your time making it permanent. Set it all up temporarily and play with it for at least a few months. Participate in this board and you'll get lots of ideas for later.


----------



## cj74 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks to all for the input!

Whatnow... Sorry for butting in on your thread, but it saved me from having to start another.

Scafremon - Where'd you get the cool looking net?

CJ


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Sears. It's a table tennis net. I think they were $12.99 ea.


----------



## Whatnow (Jan 4, 2007)

cj74 said:


> Thanks to all for the input!
> 
> Whatnow... Sorry for butting in on your thread, but it saved me from having to start another.
> 
> ...


Glad ya did. Getting lot's of good info. :thumbsup:


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Ping-Pong Net! Great Idea!!! You da Man!


----------

